# Western V Box Salter



## TCLS88 (Oct 13, 2006)

We have a western v box salter with a honda engine. The problem that we are having is after the salter is loaded with salt and we hit the switch to turn on the spinner and conveyor chain nothing moves. If I get out of the truck and turn spinner by hand then it will turn. Nothing is jammed up I'm wondering if it could be the clutch. Any help would be great.


----------



## Landscapemanage (Dec 9, 2010)

Check the electric clutch with a volt meter. With the in cab control activated, juice should be running to the spreader clutch. Might be a blown fuse, or cut wire. We have had that happen with ours before.


----------



## hitachiman 200 (Jan 17, 2010)

when you turn the spinner by hand does it start on its own?
1 test electrical circuit by running wire direct from a good known power source direct to clutch. 
2 try bumping the blast switch repeatadly, most of my older units need to be persuaded aq bit if they sit for a while.
3 belt drive? is the motor to clutch belt good and tight?I run 1/4 to 1/2" at most deflection otherwise it will burn out in time.(always carry a a spare and recheck after first use.
4 if no power to clutch there are usually a couple of extra wires in the harness (blue purple and yellow i believe) that you can use if the origanil is cut or squished.


----------



## mps (Feb 3, 2004)

is the spreader a belt or chain drive off of the engine, we have both kinds, and we have had the same problem with the belt drive, to fix it we installed a stronger spring on the tension-er along with a belt one size smaller seemed to correct the problem.


----------

